
Remote Code Execution for Java Developers - mlmitch
https://medium.com/cisco-amp-technology/remote-code-execution-for-java-developers-84adb8e23652
======
bombadil8
As a novice Java developer I really enjoyed this write up. Context is set,
Java mechanisms are explained, and the attack is demonstrated. I am willing to
bet not many Java developers have a good grasp of these language features, let
alone how they can be abused.

